# Dolomite Grey MK1 AUDI TT WINTER DETAIL



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all, here's a mk1 Audi TT coupe in Dolomite grey which required a minor paint correction detail with some decent protection for the winter months ahead.

A thorough wash and decontamination was carried out, Auto Finesse Avalanche, Citrus Power and Tardis used, Chemical Guys Wash & Clear for shampoo, Iron Out and clay mitt for decontamination. I was quite engrossed in this one, so much so I completely forgot pics of the foaming, iron and tar removal process!

Rupes Bigfoot, pads and polishes were used as always. Defects weren't too serious as this is well cared for. Just a couple of gremlins in the paint here and there. Sealant of choice were two coats of Sonax NPT with Sonax Brilliant Shine on top of that and two coats of Sonax Wheel sealant on the alloy wheels. Tyres were dressed as well as the inner arches.

Interior was vacuumed throughout with Chemical Guys Inner Clean for the interior panels and dash. Auto Finesse Crystal was used on the inside glass with the windscreen also being machine polished, IPA'd and some Orchard Hydrophobe used to repel rain.

Onto the pics!!








Miltek back box thoroughly cleaned!









Bonnet with some nice reflections.






Few defects.


Cured!





More lovely reflections.







Like glass.








Few scuffs on the sills taken care of.


And after.


Interior cleaned.





Previous detail poking his nose in.


Ready to go!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice work there!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Thankyou!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW!The paintwork certainly sparkles 8) looks fantastic [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Nick.


----------



## Gordi (Jul 18, 2013)

wow.. please do mine for me


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks - I'm in Essex, so quite a way from you I think!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job but we need more pics :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

best colour!

J
xx


----------



## milkjam (Oct 16, 2014)

Def not enough pics lol. When you come go Brooklyn give me a shout!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers all!


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

darylbenfield said:


> Cheers all!


Very nice, where abouts are you in Essex?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

TomBorehamUK said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers all!
> ...


Just outside of Rayleigh - SS6 9EY


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2014)

Superb job!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers man


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol that's ridiculous! top work


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

You missed a bit


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Clever.


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Car looks mint excellent work


----------



## chazhs88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stunning detail mate.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Chaz!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks excellent Daryl; nice one ! 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

darylbenfield said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > darylbenfield said:
> ...


Bloody awesome mate, stunning colour.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks great any chance of a price private pm if poss 
Thanks


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Will do!

Edit-PM'D!


----------

